# This Winter; Grouse Hunters Dream!



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

The snow this year has been a big game hunters nightmare. But, it is a good omen to our next grouse season.

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...ter&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a


> Ruffed grouse have a home range of 20-40 acres in size. However, they will forage on a larger area if necessary. Grouse do well in harsh winter conditions, often roosting under the snow. In this way they differ from both pheasants and quail, both of which are heavily impacted by severe winters. Grouse are also more solitary birds and are seldom found in groups.


http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...ger_craig&page=c_col_Springer_bio_grouse_blue


> It's a curious phenomenon in the bird world. Blue grouse, seeming to lack all native intelligence, head uphill to the coldest, harshest part of their habitat when winter comes on.


http://www.bwca.cc/wildlife/copingwithwinter.htm


> Grouse also understand the insulating properties of snow. They are known to fly headfirst into a fluffy snow bank. There, it stays relatively warmer than the frigid temperatures above ground and uses 45 percent less energy to produce body warmth.


I wish I could find the link... Another article I read years ago explained why they actually thrive in harsh winter conditions. The study showed that the deeper the snow, the better they dealt with winter. Having a higher snow pack made it easier for the grouse to get to their food sources. It confirmed higher drum counts after a harsh winter as opposed to a mild winter.

Lets hope for a favorable spring! If it happens... the big game will benefit and the grouse hunting should be excellent this fall!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Hear-Hear! Also, don't forget that in dry climes like our own, lots of snow=more berries and such=more chicks=more points in the fall!

Also, I think that in most of the state the chukar should have had just enough sun to melt out enough snow for them to find some feed. So hopefully we'll have a nice, long, green spring and get them on the up-swing as well.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I am pretty excited. I have a great grouse spot figured out, a good dove spot, and I know where a few chukar are hiding. This year will be great with my pup Arrow on her 2nd season.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

If you get the Outdoor Channel, be sure to watch American Gun Dog this Thursday night at 9:00 (the 28th). They are supposed to be doing a show on Utah ruffed grouse hunting.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

sittingbull said:


> If you get the Outdoor Channel, be sure to watch American Gun Dog this Thursday night at 9:00 (the 28th). They are supposed to be doing a show on Utah ruffed grouse hunting.


I do get that channel. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

